# Aberdeen Cruise - Help For Heros Charity Event 31-3-12



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

31-3-12

it's at the usual place of ALDI (beach) and will start around 8PM til' late.

We've been thinking how to make this one a bit different and we have decided to go around with a charity box for Help For Heroes. Feel free to donate a few pounds towards this great charity. This kind of event will hopefully end up getting good press in the local papers if we raise enough money and it'll show that us car enthusiasts care about what our soldiers are doing in Iraq and Afghanistan.

possibly doing raffles and other things also

we have requested a photographer to come down from the Evening Express to take a few photographs so make sure your car is spotless we dont want the cars looking all grubby in the papers do we

Have fun and drive sensibly, hope to see you all there.

Facebook event page :

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/347487158595093/


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

FAST CAR MAGAZINE have announced that there covering this event


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Is anyone from the armed forces actually turning up?


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

not that im aware of .


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Fantastic. I'll see if i'm free then i can kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great idea lads,hope you raise a bucket load for this great cause. sadly im down in dunfermline, but my in-laws stay in aberdeen, i might see if the wife wants to pop up and see them and i'll pop along, i know where you are.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i am thinking of coming along in the vrs but i wont know anyone so might be pleb on my tod trying to get my mate to come but no reply yet.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Get me a delivery address and I'll send up a tub of wax for you to raffle if you like


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

N2eav said:


> i am thinking of coming along in the vrs but i wont know anyone so might be pleb on my tod trying to get my mate to come but no reply yet.


speak to me , seriously only way to get to know people is to speak  should be a good night .


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

angelw said:


> Get me a delivery address and I'll send up a tub of wax for you to raffle if you like


pm'd you mate


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Tub on its way!


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Possibly came today but wasn't in haha something came anyway haha . You coming on Saturday then??


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

No ,sorry I can't manage this one ,will try later in the year if there is anything else on.


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

angelw said:


> No ,sorry I can't manage this one ,will try later in the year if there is anything else on.


Should be June / July time


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.fastcar.co.uk/2012/04/05/tsg-aberdeen-meet-cruise-pictures/


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't realise you'd had such a huge turnout - well done! Must have been a great night


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

was a good night, also didnt expect the turnout


----------

